# Gracias a la vida que me ha dado tanto



## Tormenta

*Wishing you all a wonderful week!!!!*

Tormenta

Gracias A La Vida
by Violeta Parra

Gracias a la Vida que me ha dado tanto
me dio dos luceros que cuando los abro
perfecto distingo lo negro del blanco
y en el alto cielo su fondo estrellado
y en las multitudes el hombre que yo amo.

Gracias a la vida, que me ha dado tanto
me ha dado el oido que en todo su ancho
graba noche y dia grillos y canarios
martillos, turbinas, ladridos, chubascos
y la voz tan tierna de mi bien amado.

*Gracias a la Vida que me ha dado tanto
me ha dado el sonido y el abedecedario
con él las palabras que pienso y declaro
madre amigo hermano y luz alumbrando,
la ruta del alma del que estoy amando.*

*Gracias a la Vida que me ha dado tanto
me ha dado la marcha de mis pies cansados
con ellos anduve ciudades y charcos,
playas y desiertos montañas y llanos
y la casa tuya, tu calle y tu patio.*

Gracias a la Vida que me ha dado tanto
me dio el corazón que agita su marco
cuando miro el fruto del cerebro humano,
cuando miro el bueno tan lejos del malo,
cuando miro el fondo de tus ojos claros.

*Gracias a la Vida que me ha dado tanto
me ha dado la risa y me ha dado el llanto,
así yo distingo dicha de quebranto*
los dos materiales que forman mi canto
y el canto de ustedes que es el mismo canto
y el canto de todos que es mi propio canto.

Gracias a la Vida
Gracias a la Vida
Gracias a la Vida
Gracias a la Vida.


----------



## Jade

Preciosa canción Tormenta 

Podríamos aportar a este foro las letras de canciones que en muchas ocasiones desconocemos a pesar de haberlas ESCUCHADO o mejor dicho OIDO mil veces.

Un saludo de fin de semana, mañana aqui es fiesta, que gustoooo!!

Jade



			
				Tormenta said:
			
		

> *Wishing you all a wonderful week!!!!*
> 
> Tormenta
> 
> Gracias A La Vida
> by Violeta Parra
> 
> Gracias a la Vida que me ha dado tanto
> me dio dos luceros que cuando los abro
> perfecto distingo lo negro del blanco
> y en el alto cielo su fondo estrellado
> y en las multitudes el hombre que yo amo.
> 
> Gracias a la vida, que me ha dado tanto
> me ha dado el oido que en todo su ancho
> graba noche y dia grillos y canarios
> martillos, turbinas, ladridos, chubascos
> y la voz tan tierna de mi bien amado.
> 
> *Gracias a la Vida que me ha dado tanto
> me ha dado el sonido y el abedecedario
> con él las palabras que pienso y declaro
> madre amigo hermano y luz alumbrando,
> la ruta del alma del que estoy amando.*
> 
> *Gracias a la Vida que me ha dado tanto
> me ha dado la marcha de mis pies cansados
> con ellos anduve ciudades y charcos,
> playas y desiertos montañas y llanos
> y la casa tuya, tu calle y tu patio.*
> 
> Gracias a la Vida que me ha dado tanto
> me dio el corazón que agita su marco
> cuando miro el fruto del cerebro humano,
> cuando miro el bueno tan lejos del malo,
> cuando miro el fondo de tus ojos claros.
> 
> *Gracias a la Vida que me ha dado tanto
> me ha dado la risa y me ha dado el llanto,
> así yo distingo dicha de quebranto*
> los dos materiales que forman mi canto
> y el canto de ustedes que es el mismo canto
> y el canto de todos que es mi propio canto.
> 
> Gracias a la Vida
> Gracias a la Vida
> Gracias a la Vida
> Gracias a la Vida.


----------



## walnut

Thank you Tormenta, my mother used to sing this song to me when I was a child, it's been years since I heard it for the last time!    Walnut


----------



## Tormenta

walnut said:
			
		

> Thank you Tormenta, my mother used to sing this song to me when I was a child, it's been years since I heard it for the last time!    Walnut




That's very sweet Walnut.  I sing the song to my kids and I add their names to the list of things I am thankful for


----------



## walnut

Jade said:
			
		

> Podríamos aportar a este foro las letras de canciones que en muchas ocasiones desconocemos a pesar de haberlas ESCUCHADO o mejor dicho OIDO mil veces.


 Hi Jade! Does this mean something like: we could take to this forum the words of songs we almost don't notice anymore having listened, or better heard them a thousand times?  I'd just have a wonderful, brazilian one... Walnut


----------



## ITA

Tormenta said:
			
		

> *Wishing you all a wonderful week!!!!*
> 
> Tormenta
> 
> Gracias A La Vida
> by Violeta Parra
> 
> Gracias a la Vida que me ha dado tanto
> me dio dos luceros que cuando los abro
> perfecto distingo lo negro del blanco
> y en el alto cielo su fondo estrellado
> y en las multitudes el hombre que yo amo.
> 
> Gracias a la vida, que me ha dado tanto
> me ha dado el oido que en todo su ancho
> graba noche y dia grillos y canarios
> martillos, turbinas, ladridos, chubascos
> y la voz tan tierna de mi bien amado.
> 
> *Gracias a la Vida que me ha dado tanto
> me ha dado el sonido y el abedecedario
> con él las palabras que pienso y declaro
> madre amigo hermano y luz alumbrando,
> la ruta del alma del que estoy amando.*
> 
> *Gracias a la Vida que me ha dado tanto
> me ha dado la marcha de mis pies cansados
> con ellos anduve ciudades y charcos,
> playas y desiertos montañas y llanos
> y la casa tuya, tu calle y tu patio.*
> 
> Gracias a la Vida que me ha dado tanto
> me dio el corazón que agita su marco
> cuando miro el fruto del cerebro humano,
> cuando miro el bueno tan lejos del malo,
> cuando miro el fondo de tus ojos claros.
> 
> *Gracias a la Vida que me ha dado tanto
> me ha dado la risa y me ha dado el llanto,
> así yo distingo dicha de quebranto*
> los dos materiales que forman mi canto
> y el canto de ustedes que es el mismo canto
> y el canto de todos que es mi propio canto.
> 
> Gracias a la Vida
> Gracias a la Vida
> Gracias a la Vida
> Gracias a la Vida.


uyyyyyyyyyyyy cuanto hace que no escucho esta cancion  y al leer la letra muchos recuerdos de adolesencia vienen a mi .
como es una ,se deja arrastrar por la locura cotidiana y deja de lado muchas buenas costumbres como por ejemplo escuchar tranquilo buena musica como esta,che hoy mismo busco algo de Quilapayun para deleitar mis oidos,desde Bs As ITA.


----------



## Artrella

Esta canción la cantaba siempre mi papá cuando íbamos de viaje por las provincias cuando yo era chiquita.  Siempre cantaba folclore!!!  Y mi hermana y yo lo acompañábamos.  Es una hermosa canción que me trae tantos recuerdos!!! Ahora mi viejo está muy lejos y leer este post me trajo pequeñas estrellitas a mis ojos!!! 

Gracias Tormenta por hacerme volver al menos por unos instantes a ese auto, a ese viaje, a ese campo inmenso....a mi viejo.


Besos, Art


----------



## ITA

chicas paremos un poco con la nostalgia es muy temprano para empezar a llorar pero.......................¡¡que lindos recuerdosssssssssss!! guaaaaaa........


----------



## Jade

That's exactly what I wanted to say Walnut. Go ahead with your brazilian song!

Jade





			
				walnut said:
			
		

> Hi Jade! Does this mean something like: we could take to this forum the words of songs we almost don't notice anymore having listened, or better heard them a thousand times?  I'd just have a wonderful, brazilian one... Walnut


----------



## walnut

Here it is! Marisa Monte sung it in Rose and Charcoal with Gilberto Gil. Has a beautiful music too. It's my favourite brazilian song. Ciao a tutti!  Walnut

Dança da solidão
(Paulinho da Viola, 1972)

Solidão é lava 
Que cobre tudo
Amargura em minha boca 
Sorri seus dentes de chumbo
Solidão palavra
Cavada no coração
Resignado e mudo
No compasso da desilusão

Desilusão, desilusão
Danço eu dança você
Na dança da solidão

Camélia ficou viúva
Joana se apaixonou
Maria tentou a morte
Por causa do seu amor
Meu pai sempre me dizia
Meu filho tome cuidado
Quando eu penso no futuro
Não esqueço meu passado

Desilusão, desilusão
Danço eu dança você
Na dança da solidão

Quando chega a madrugada
Meu pensamento vagueia
Corro os dedos na viola
Contemplando a lua cheia
Apesar de tudo existe
Uma fonte de água pura
Quem beber daquela água
Não terá mais amargura

______

Solitude is lava that covers everything
Bitterness in my mouth
Smiles its teeth of lead
Solitude, word carved into my heart
Resigned and mute
In the rythm of disillusion
Disillusion, disillusion
I dance, you dance
The dance of solitude

Camelia became a widow, Joanna fell in love
Maria tried to kill herself because of her love
My father always told me "Be careful my son"
When I think about the future I don't forget the past

When dawn comes my thinking wanders
I run my fingers over the guitar  contemplating the full moon
Despite all a fountain of pure waters exists
Whoever drinks that water will never be bitter


----------



## Tomasoria

Grandes canciones pardiez ¡¡¡

 Oir GRACIAS A LA VIDA me trae a la memoria a la voz más grande de Latinoamerica: Mercedes Sosa(Con el permiso de Elis Regina). Os recomiendo oir sus versiones de Alfonsina y el mar, Te recuerdo Amanda, Duerme Negrito y todas sus Zambas...Geniales ¡¡¡ es la verdadera guardiana del folklore Argentino.

   Pasad más letras en portugués, por favor ¡¡¡. Siento predileccíón por canciones como, Eusce que vou te amar, Aguas de Março, Berimbau...enfin, todo aquello que lleve la firma o la voz de Jobim, De Moraes, Elis Regina, Toquinho, Marisa Montes....

    Saludos tropicales


----------



## Tomasoria

Ah ¡¡¡ I forgot about Italian Music...Walnut, cna you check for us lyrics from songs like:

  PAROLE by Mina. I've herad it in French (fantstic version) but I'd like to hav it in Italian.

  Salutti.

   Tomás


----------



## araceli

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Grandes canciones pardiez ¡¡¡
> 
> Oir GRACIAS A LA VIDA me trae a la memoria a la voz más grande de Latinoamerica: Mercedes Sosa(Con el permiso de Elis Regina). Os recomiendo oir sus versiones de Alfonsina y el mar, Te recuerdo Amanda, Duerme Negrito y todas sus Zambas...Geniales ¡¡¡ es la verdadera guardiana del folklore Argentino.
> 
> Pasad más letras en portugués, por favor ¡¡¡. Siento predileccíón por canciones como, Eusce que vou te amar, Aguas de Março, Berimbau...enfin, todo aquello que lleve la firma o la voz de Jobim, De Moraes, Elis Regina, Toquinho, Marisa Montes....
> 
> Saludos tropicales



Violeta Parra, cantautora chilena, es la autora de "Gracias a la vida".
Víctor Jara, poeta y cantor chileno, muerto por la dictadura de Pinochet, es el autor de "Te recuerdo, Amanda".


----------



## Tomasoria

araceli said:
			
		

> Violeta Parra, cantautora chilena, es la autora de "Gracias a la vida".
> Víctor Jara, poeta y cantor chileno, muerto por la dictadura de Pinochet, es el autor de "Te recuerdo, Amanda".



 Lo se ARACELI. Siempre he oido las canciones del folklore del cono sur con la voz de Mercedes. Más tarde descubrí a Jara, Violeta Parra, Los Chalchaleros, Atahulapa Yupanqui, Quilapayun,...

   Siento haber metido en el mismo saco a Argentinos y Chilenos...ya se de laz viejas disputas entre ambos. De tods maneras se trata de música que no hace sino unir a la gente...pero, Al César lo que es del César.

   Cada vez que oigo "te recuerdo, Amanda"...le veo la cara a Jara y a Neruda. 

     Este fin de semana he leido el relato de los torturados por la DINA y me he estremecido como hacía tiempo que no sentía...

      Saludos


----------



## araceli

No hice la aclaración para marcar diferencias entre argentinos y chilenos.
Sólo decir que esos dos autores son chilenos, y no tengo nada contra los chilenos en general...
Admiro a los nombrados y a tantos más.
Eso de la xenofobia no va conmigo.
Besos


----------



## araceli

Águas de março

É pau, é pedra, é o fim do caminho
é um resto de toco, é um pouco sozinho
é um caco de vidro, é a vida, é o sol
é a noite, é a morte, é um laço, é o anzol
é peroba do campo, é o nó da madeira
caingá, candeia, é o Matita Pereira
É madeira de vento, tombo da ribanceira
é o mistério profundo
é o queira ou não queira
é o vento ventando, é o fim da ladeira
é a viga, é o vão, festa da cumeeira
é a chuva chovendo, é conversa ribeira
das águas de março, é o fim da canseira
é o pé, é o chão, é a marcha estradeira
passarinho na mão, pedra de atiradeira

Uma ave no céu, uma ave no chão
é um regato, é uma fonte
é um pedaço de pão
é o fundo do poço, é o fim do caminho
no rosto o desgosto, é um pouco sozinho

É um estrepe, é um prego
é uma ponta, é um ponto
é um pingo pingando
é uma conta, é um conto
é um peixe, é um gesto
é uma prata brilhando
é a luz da manhã, é o tijolo chegando
é a lenha, é o dia, é o fim da picada
é a garrafa de cana, o estilhaço na estrada
é o projeto da casa, é o corpo na cama
é o carro enguiçado, é a lama, é a lama
é um passo, é uma ponte
é um sapo, é uma rã
é um resto de mato, na luz da manhã
são as águas de março fechando o verão
é a promessa de vida no teu coração

É pau, é pedra, é o fim do caminho
é um resto de toco, é um pouco sozinho
é uma cobra, é um pau, é João, é José
é um espinho na mão, é um corte no pé
são as águas de março fechando o verão
é a promessa de vida no teu coração

É pau, é pedra, é o fim do caminho
é um resto de toco, é um pouco sozinho
é um passo, é uma ponte
é um sapo, é uma rã
é um belo horizonte, é uma febre terçã
são as águas de março fechando o verão
é a promessa de vida no teu coração

É pau, é pedra, é o fim do caminho
é um resto de toco, é um pouco sozinho

É pau, é pedra, é o fim do caminho
é um resto de toco, é um pouco sozinho

Pau, pedra, fim do caminho
resto de toco, pouco sozinho

Pau, pedra, fim do caminho,
resto de toco, pouco sozinho

Autor: Tom Jobim


----------



## araceli

Construção	
>>  Chico Buarque	

 	 	Amou daquela vez como se fosse a última 
Beijou sua mulher como se fosse a última 
E cada filho seu como se fosse o único 
E atravessou a rua com seu passo tímido 
Subiu a construção como se fosse máquina 
Ergueu no patamar quatro paredes sólidas 
Tijolo com tijolo num desenho mágico 
Seus olhos embotados de cimento e lágrima 
Sentou pra descansar como se fosse sábado 
Comeu feijão com arroz como se fosse um príncipe 
Bebeu e soluçou como se fosse um náufrago 
Dançou e gargalhou como se ouvisse música 
E tropeçou no céu como se fosse um bêbado 
E flutuou no ar como se fosse um pássaro 
E se acabou no chão feito um pacote flácido 
Agonizou no meio do passeio público 
Morreu na contramão atrapalhando o tráfego 

Amou daquela vez como se fosse o último 
Beijou sua mulher como se fosse a única 
E cada filho seu como se fosse o pródigo 
E atravessou a rua com seu passo bêbado 
Subiu a construção como se fosse sólido 
Ergueu no patamar quatro paredes mágicas 
Tijolo com tijolo num desenho lógico 
Seus olhos embotados de cimento e tráfego 
Sentou pra descansar como se fosse um príncipe 
Comeu feijão com arroz como se fosse o máximo 
Bebeu e soluçou como se fosse máquina 
Dançou e gargalhou como se fosse o próximo 
E tropeçou no céu como se ouvisse música 
E flutuou no ar como se fosse sábado 
E se acabou no chão feito um pacote tímido 
Agonizou no meio do passeio náufrago 
Morreu na contramão atrapalhando o público 

Amou daquela vez como se fosse máquina 
Beijou sua mulher como se fosse lógico 
Ergueu no patamar quatro paredes flácidas 
Sentou pra descansar como se fosse um pássaro 
E flutuou no ar como se fosse um príncipe 
E se acabou no chão feito um pacote bêbado 
Morreu na contramão atrapalhando o sábado


----------



## araceli

Marisa Monte
Ando Meio Desligado


Composição: Rita Lee

Ando
Meio desligado
Eu nem sinto 
Meus pés no chão
Olho 
E não vejo nada
Eu só penso
Se você me quer
Eu nem vejo a hora
De te dizer
Aquilo tudo
Que eu decorei
E depois do beijo
Que eu já sonhei
Você vai sentir mas
Por favor
Não leve à mal
Eu só quero que você me queira
Não leve à mal


----------



## araceli

Alfonsina y el mar 

Por la blanda arena que lame el mar 
Su pequeña huella no vuelve mas, 
Un sendero solo de pena y silencio llego 
Hasta el agua profunda, 
Un sendero solo de penas mudas llego 
Hasta la espuma. 

Sabe dios que angustia te acompaño 
Que dolores viejos callo tu voz 
Para recostarte arrullada en el canto 
De las caracolas marinas 
La cancion que canta en el fondo oscuro del mar 
La caracola. 

Te vas alfonsina con tu soledad 
Que poemas nuevos fuiste a buscar ...? 
Una voz antigua de viento y de sal 
Te requiebra el alma y la esta llevando 
Y te vas hacia alla como en sueños, 
Dormida, alfonsina, vestida de mar ... 

Cinco sirenitas te llevaran 
Por caminos de algas y de coral 
Y fosforecentes caballos marinos haran 
Una ronda a tu lado 
Y los habitantes del agua van a jugar 
Pronto a tu lado. 

Bajame la lampara un poco mas 
Dejame que duerma nodriza en paz 
Y si llama el no le digas que estoy 
Dile que alfonsina no vuelve ... 
Y si llama el no le digas nunca que estoy, 
Di que me he ido ... 

Te vas alfonsina con tu soledad 
Que poemas nuevos fuiste a buscar ...? 
Una voz antigua de viento y de sal 
Te requiebra el alma y la esta llevando 
Y te vas hacia alla como en sueños, 
Dormida, alfonsina, vestida de mar ... 



Ariel Ramirez 
Félix Luna


----------



## araceli

Volver a los diecisiete después de vivir un siglo 
Es como decifrar signos sin ser sabio competente 
Volver a ser de repente tan frágil como un segundo 
Volver a sentir profundo como un niño frente a Dios 
Eso es lo que siento yo en este instante fecundo. 
Se va enredando, enredando como en el muro la hiedra 
Y va brotando, brotando como el musguito en la piedra 
Como el musguito en la piedra ay, sí, sí, sí. 
Mi paso retrocedido cuando el de ustedes avanza 
El arco de las alianzas ha penetrado en mi nido 
Con todo su colorido se ha paseado por mis venas 
Y hasta las duras cadenas con que nos ata el destino 
Es como un diamante fino que alumbra mi alma serena. 
Se va enredando, enredando como en el muro la hiedra 
Y va brotando, brotando como el musguito en la piedra 
Como el musguito en la piedra ay, sí, sí, sí. 
Lo que puede el sentimiento no lo ha podido el saber 
Ni el más claro proceder ni el más ancho pensamiento 
Todo lo cambia el momento cual mago condescendiente 
Nos aleja dulcemente de rencores y vilencias 
Sólo el amor con su ciencia nos vuelve tan inocentes. 
Se va enredando, enredando como en el muro la hiedra 
Y va brotando, brotando como el musguito en la piedra 
Como el musguito en la piedra ay, sí, sí, sí. 
El amor es torbellino de pureza original 
Hasta el feroz animal susurra su dulce trino 
Detiene a los peregrinos libera a los prisioneros 
El amor con sus esmeros al viejo lo vuelve niño 
Y al malo sólo el cariño lo vuelve puro y sincero. 
Se va enredando, enredando como en el muro la hiedra 
Y va brotando, brotando como el musguito en la piedra 
Como el musguito en la piedra ay, sí, sí, sí. 
De par en par la ventana se abrió como por encanto 
Entró el amor con su manto como una tibia mañana 
Al son de su bella diana hizo brotar el jazmín 
Volando cual serafín al cielo le puso aretes. 
Y mis años en diecisiete los convertió el querubín. 
Se va enredando, enredando como en el muro la hiedra 
Y va brotando, brotando como el musguito en la piedra 
Como el musguito en la piedra ay, sí, sí, sí...



VOLVER A LOS DIECISIETE   Violeta Parra


----------



## araceli

Eu Sei que Vou te Amar

                                                                                                   (Vinícius de Morais/Tom Jobim)

Eu sei que vou te amar,
Por toda a minha vida eu vou te amar,
A cada despedida, eu vou te amar,
Desesperadamente, eu sei que vou te amar.

E cada verso meu será
Pra te dizer, que eu sei que vou te amar,
Por toda a minha vida.

Eu sei que vou chorar,
A cada ausência tua eu vou chorar,
Mas cada volta tua há de apagar
O que essa tua ausência me causou.

Eu sei que vou sofrer
A eterna desventura de viver
À espera de viver ao lado teu,
Por toda a minha vida.

Eu sei que vou te amar,
Por toda a minha vida eu vou te amar,
A cada despedida, eu vou te amar,
Desesperadamente, eu sei que vou te amar.

E cada verso meu será
Pra te dizer, que eu sei que vou te amar,
Por toda a minha vida.

Eu sei que vou chorar,
A cada ausência tua eu vou chorar,
Mas cada volta tua há de apagar
O que essa tua ausência me causou.

Eu sei que vou sofrer
A eterna desventura de viver
À espera de viver ao lado teu,
Por toda a minha vida.


----------



## araceli

Parole parole parole
Mina & Alberto Lupo

Chiosso - Del Re - Ferrio

(1971)

Parlato: Cara, cosa mi succede stasera, ti guardo ed è come la prima volta
Canto : Che cosa sei, che cosa sei, che cosa sei
Parlato: Non vorrei parlare
Canto: Cosa sei
Parlato: Ma tu sei la frase d?amore cominciata e mai finita
Canto: Non cambi mai, non cambi mai, non cambi mai
Parlato: Tu sei il mio ieri, il mio oggi
Canto: Proprio mai
Parlato: È il mio sempre, inquietudine
Canto: Adesso ormai ci puoi provare/ chiamami tormento dai, già che ci sei
Parlato: Tu sei come il vento che porta i violini e le rose
Canto: Caramelle non ne voglio più
Parlato: Certe volte non ti capisco
Canto: Le rose e violini/ questa sera raccontali a un?altra,
violini e rose li posso sentire/ quando la cosa mi va se mi va,
quando è il momento/ e dopo si vedrà
Parlato: Una parola ancora
Canto: Parole, parole, parole
Parlato: Ascoltami
Canto: Parole, parole, parole
Parlato: Ti prego
Canto: Parole, parole, parole
Parlato: Io ti giuro
Canto: Parole, parole, parole, parole parole soltanto parole, parole tra noi
Parlato: Ecco il mio destino, parlarti, parlarti come la prima volta
Canto: Che cosa sei, che cosa sei, che cosa sei,
Parlato: No, non dire nulla, c?è la notte che parla
Canto: Cosa sei
Parlato: La romantica notte
Canto: Non cambi mai, non cambi mai, non cambi mai
Parlato: Tu sei il mio sogno proibito
Canto: Proprio mai
Parlato: È vero, speranza
Canto: Nessuno più ti può fermare/ chiamami passione dai, hai visto mai
Parlato: Si spegne nei tuoi occhi la luna e si accendono i grilli
Canto: Caramelle non ne voglio più
Parlato: Se tu non ci fossi bisognerebbe inventarti
Canto: La luna ed i grilli/ normalmente mi tengono sveglia/
mentre io voglio dormire e sognare/ l?uomo che a volte c?è in te quando c?è/
che parla meno/ ma può piacere a me
Parlato: Una parola ancora
Canto: Parole, parole, parole
Parlato: Ascoltami
Canto: Parole, parole, parole
Parlato: Ti prego
Canto: Parole, parole, parole
Parlato: Io ti giuro
Canto: Parole, parole, parole, parole parole soltanto parole, parole tra noi
Parlato: Che cosa sei
Canto: Parole, parole, parole
Parlato: Che cosa sei
Canto: Parole, parole, parole
Parlato: Che cosa sei
Canto: Parole, parole, parole
Parlato: Che cosa sei
Canto: Parole, parole, parole, parole parole soltanto parole, parole tra noi

Disculpa Tomasoria porque te traté un poco rudamente, para compensar te mandé algunas letras.


----------



## walnut

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> PAROLE by Mina. I've herad it in French (fantstic version) but I'd like to hav it in Italian.  Salutti.


  Grande Araceli!   Walnut


----------



## araceli

Grazie Walnut!
Bela canzione quella da Marisa Monte.
Lei mi piace tanto!
Arrivederci, ragazza


----------



## Tomasoria

Gracias Araceli...Erés la más rápida a este lado del rio de la Plata ¡¡¡

  Ambas canciones son fantásticas y pienso cantarlas esta tarde camino de Sevilla...

  We should all meet one day and play the Karaoke with all these songs and all the foreros ¡¡¡

    Saludos


----------



## Zephyrus

Hola, comparto con ustedes la letra de una de las mejores canciones creadas por la gran Chabuca Granda.


Cardo o Ceniza

Cómo será mi piel junto a tu piel,
cómo será mi piel junto a tu piel,
cardo o ceniza 
cómo será…

Si he de fundir mi espacio junto al tuyo,
cómo será tu cuerpo al recorrerme,
y cómo mi corazón si estoy de muerte…
mi corazón si estoy de muerte.

Cómo será el gemido,
y cómo el grito,
al escapar mi vida entre la tuya,
y cómo el letargo al que me entregue,
cuando adormezca el sueño entre tus sueños.

Han de ser breves mis siestas,
mis esteros despiertan con tus ríos,
Pero… 
Pero....
Sé quebrará mi voz cuando se apague,
de no poderte hablar en el oído,
y quemará mi boca salivada,
de la sed que me queme si me besas,
de la sed que me queme si me besas.

Pero…
Pero cómo serán mis despertares,
Pero cómo serán mis despertares,
Pero cómo serán mis despertares,
Cada vez que despierte avergonzada…
cada vez que despierte avergonzada…

Tanto amor, y avergonzada…
tanto amor, y avergonzada.


----------



## araceli

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Gracias Araceli...Erés la más rápida a este lado del rio de la Plata ¡¡¡
> 
> Ambas canciones son fantásticas y pienso cantarlas esta tarde camino de Sevilla...
> 
> We should all meet one day and play the Karaoke with all these songs and all the foreros ¡¡¡
> 
> Saludos



De nada, me agarró el ataque de "to copy" y "to paste".
Buen viaje!


----------



## araceli

Hola Tomasoria:
Te mando esta zamba que me encanta, aunque no sé si la canta Mercedes Sosa:
ansponer esta canción a este tono:	
C	C#	D	D#	E	F	F#	G	G#	A	A#	B	Tono original	
Imprimir...	

Zamba De Mi Esperanza
(Morales, Luis)
Bis en los últimos dos versos de cada párrafo

La séptima del final de párrafo sólo se
ejecuta antes de repetir el bis


E  	
Zamba de mi esperanza,	
 	B7  	
Amanecida como un que	rer,	
A  	E  	
Sueño, sueño del 	alma,	
 	B7  	E  	E7  	
Que a veces 	muere sin flore	cer. 	 	

E  	
Zamba a ti te canto,	
 	B7  	
Porque tu canto derrama a	mor,	
 	A  	E  	
Ca	ricia de tu pa	ñuelo,	
 	B7  	E  	E7  	
Que va envol	viendo mi cora	zón. 	 	

 	E  	B7  	
Est	rella tú que mi	raste,	
 	E  	
Tú que escuchaste mi pade	cer,	
 	E  	
Est	rella deja que cante,	
 	B7  	E  	E7  	
Deja que 	quiera como yo 	se. 	 	

 	E  	
El 	tiempo que va pasando,	
 	B7  	
Como la vida, no vuelve 	más,	
 	A  	E  	
El 	tiempo me va ma	tando,	
 	B7  	E  	E7  	
Y tu ca	riño será, se	rá. 	 	

 	E  	
Hun	dido en el horizonte,	
 	B7  	
Soy polvareda que al viento 	va,	
A  	E  	
Zamba ya no me 	dejes,	
 	B7  	E  	E7  	
Yo sin tu 	canto no vivo 	más. 	 	

Repite estribillo


----------



## Tormenta

araceli said:
			
		

> Zamba De Mi Esperanza




Uy, Araceli, yo bailé esta zamba cuando estaba en quinto grado , un 9 de Julio. 
Hace ya mucho tiempo.............    

Tormenta


----------



## araceli

Hola Tormenta:
Creo que la cantaba Jorge Cafrune.
Y yo bailé un pericón en la noche de los tiempos...


----------



## Tomasoria

Que sobredosis de folklore emocional ¡¡¡. Yo no se a quién la oí  (creo que a los Chalchaleros ultimamente y a CAfrune desde siempre) pero desde luego me trae unos recuerdos imborrables de mi infancia y adolescencia. No he estado nunca en la zona norte de Argentina pero a través de sus canciones puedo ver sus tierras y sus gentes. Igual que veo el Perú decimónonico y elegante de las canciones de Chabuca. 

  Enfin, que os voy a decir...para mi el folklore latinoamericano (salsa aparte) esta tan presente en mi vida como lo puede estar el flamenco o el pop en español.

  Me acuerdo de otras..."Sapo cancionero" o "luna de Tucumán".

   Enfín...que alegría de música ¡¡¡


----------



## ITA

que mañana retrospectiva recuerdo mis clases de folklore y bombo en la escuela Carlos Pellegrini  y mis participaciones en toooodoooossss los actos escolares.Me mato leer el nombre de Cafrune lo adoro!!! mi mamá tiene un disco doble y yo de chica se lo pedia constantemente mi cancion favorita era una que habla del general Peñalosa.Personalmente el folklore me emociona mucho no solo el de mi pais sino de otras partes del mundo tambien es como conocer la gente ,sus formas ,sus paisajes desde aca ,desde Bs As ita.


----------



## araceli

Luna tucumana

Letra y musica: Atahualpa Yupanqui

Yo no le canto a la luna
porque alumbra y nada mas...
le canto porque_ella sabe
de mi largo caminar.

Ay lunita tucumana
tamborcito calchaqui...
compa#era de los gauchos
en las sendas de Tafi.

Perdido en las cerrazones
quien_sabe_vidita por donde andare'...
mas cuando salga la luna,
cantare', cantare'...
a mi tucuman querido,
cantare'  cantare'  cantare'.

Con esperanza o con pena,
en los campos de Acheral,
yo he visto la luna buena,
besando el ca#averal.

En algo nos parecemos,
luna de la soledad:
yo voy andando y cantando,
que es mi modo de alumbrar.


----------



## araceli

SAPO CANCIONERO
Letra: Jorge Hugo Chagra
Música: Alejandro Flores


           LA
Sapo de la noche
           si
sapo cancionero
           MI
que vive soñando
               LA 
junto a tu laguna
tenor de los charcos
   FA#7     si 
grotesco trovero
               MI
que estas embrujado de amor
         LA  
por la luna.


Yo se de tu vida
sin gloria ninguna
se de la tragedia
de tu alma inquieta
y esa es tu locura
de adorar la luna
que es locura eterna
de todo poeta.


      FA#7   si   MI
Sapo cancionero
              LA
canta tu canción
       FA#7      si
que la vida es triste
           MI                 LA
si no la vivimos con una ilusión.
       FA#7       si
Que la vida es triste
   RE#      MI       MI7      LA
si no la vivimos con una ilusión.




Tu te sabes feo
feo y contra hecho
por eso de día
tu fealdad ocultas
y de noche cantas
tu melancolía
y suena tu canto
como letanía.


Repican tus voces
en franca porfía
las coplas son vanas
como son tan bellas
no sabes acaso
que la luna es fría
por que dio su sangre
para las estrellas.


  Bueno...basta!!! que me agarra un ataque de nostalgia  
Ahora voy a tener que poner un rock pesado para compensar.


----------



## ITA

ARA :Tenés la letra que habla del gral Peñalosa? antes nombraba yo esa cancion en mi casa estaba cantada por Cafrune gracias


----------



## araceli

TITULO:         LLANTO POR EL CHACHO
AUTORES:    Eduardo Falú-León Benarós
ESTILO:        Chaya

(Introducción)

Allá va, sombra del Chacho,
tal vez queriendo volver,
durando en los corazones,
sabiendo permanecer.

...................................

El general Peñaloza, solo y perdido, me dicen que va.
El general Peñaloza, solo y perdido, me dicen que va.
Lloran las piedras también tristes de verlo pasar;
le tiende sus ramas el algarrobal.
El general Peñaloza, solo y perdido, me dicen que va.

Desde su tierra natal, como un jirón del ayer,
levantando lanzas siguen los riojanos,
la sombra del Chacho, que quiere volver.
Pregunta el quimil; responde el tunal:
la lanza del Chacho, tal vez volverá.

El general Peñaloza deja su sangre por el arenal.
El general Peñaloza deja su sangre por el arenal.
Sombra se quiere volver, rumbo de la soledad:
en Olta la muerte lo viene a buscar.
El general Peñaloza deja su sangre por el arenal.

El general Peñaloza ya se levanta de su soledad.
El general Peñaloza ya se levanta de su soledad.
Lanza que pide volver; árbol que quiere brotar.
La voz de los llanos lo vuelve a nombrar.
El general Peñaloza ya se levanta de su soledad.

Desde su tierra natal, como un jirón del ayer,
levantando lanzas siguen los riojanos,
la sombra del Chacho, que quiere volver.
Pregunta el quimil; responde el tunal:
la lanza del Chacho, tal vez volverá.

Tal vez volverá..., tal vez volverá...

Será ésta?
No te acordás algo de la letra?, poruqe hay varias dedicadas al Chacho Peñaloza.


----------



## ITA

araceli said:
			
		

> TITULO:         LLANTO POR EL CHACHO
> AUTORES:    Eduardo Falú-León Benarós
> ESTILO:        Chaya
> 
> (Introducción)
> 
> Allá va, sombra del Chacho,
> tal vez queriendo volver,
> durando en los corazones,
> sabiendo permanecer.
> 
> ...................................
> 
> El general Peñaloza, solo y perdido, me dicen que va.
> El general Peñaloza, solo y perdido, me dicen que va.
> Lloran las piedras también tristes de verlo pasar;
> le tiende sus ramas el algarrobal.
> El general Peñaloza, solo y perdido, me dicen que va.
> 
> Desde su tierra natal, como un jirón del ayer,
> levantando lanzas siguen los riojanos,
> la sombra del Chacho, que quiere volver.
> Pregunta el quimil; responde el tunal:
> la lanza del Chacho, tal vez volverá.
> 
> El general Peñaloza deja su sangre por el arenal.
> El general Peñaloza deja su sangre por el arenal.
> Sombra se quiere volver, rumbo de la soledad:
> en Olta la muerte lo viene a buscar.
> El general Peñaloza deja su sangre por el arenal.
> 
> El general Peñaloza ya se levanta de su soledad.
> El general Peñaloza ya se levanta de su soledad.
> Lanza que pide volver; árbol que quiere brotar.
> La voz de los llanos lo vuelve a nombrar.
> El general Peñaloza ya se levanta de su soledad.
> 
> Desde su tierra natal, como un jirón del ayer,
> levantando lanzas siguen los riojanos,
> la sombra del Chacho, que quiere volver.
> Pregunta el quimil; responde el tunal:
> la lanza del Chacho, tal vez volverá.
> 
> Tal vez volverá..., tal vez volverá...
> 
> Será ésta?
> No te acordás algo de la letra?, poruqe hay varias dedicadas al Chacho Peñaloza.



SIIIIIIIIIIIIII ES ESTA!!!! muchas gracias mira como son las cosas que en el momento que te estaba pidiendo esta cacion en la radio estoy escuchando a FELIPE PIGNA (es un historiador que todos los jueves esta en la Rock and Pop) y estaba nombrando al CHacho Peñaloza.


----------



## araceli

De nada, a Pigna lo escuché el otro día por otra radio, no me acuerdo bien pero creo que es bastante entretenido, no?


----------



## ines

araceli said:
			
		

> De nada, a Pigna lo escuché el otro día por otra radio, no me acuerdo bien pero creo que es bastante entretenido, no?



Hola, Araceli, normalmente escucho a Felipe Pigna en Radio Mitre y a veces lo encuentro en el Canal 7. No me desespero por buscarlo pero es muy interesante, sobre todo porque te cuenta la historia "casi" como fue. Digo casi porque si hay algo sumamente subjetivo, es tratar de contar la historia real.

Ahora bien, si querés más datos sobre la historia argentina, juntá ganas, tiempo y paciencia, y leete los dos libros de Jorge Lanata. Otra vez, "casi" es la real historia. Pero si andás bajoneada, no intentes leerlo, porque no querrás enterarte de muchas cosas que sucedieron pero por ahora mejor no saberlas, y encima es probable que sigan sucediendo.


----------



## araceli

Gracias Inés, me dejaste intrigada...
Aunque dicen que la historia es cíclica, será?


----------



## ITA

lLes recomiendo el libro "Mitos de la historia Argentina" de F. Pigna yo lo estoy leyendo y me parece muy interesante lo lamentable de leer este tipo de cosas es darse cuenta de las pocas cosas que han cambiado a pesar de los años que han pasado( este libro relata nuestra historia desde antes del descubrimiento de America).


----------



## Tomasoria

Una pregunta que todos nos hacemos acerca de la historia  de Argentina. Cúal es la razón de que no haya indios ni negros en Argentina???

  Esa pregunta va cargada de polvora...eh ¡¡¡

   Saludos y gracias por el cancionero


----------



## araceli

Hola Tomasoria:
Supongo, yo no estaba, que los indios fueron diezmados por los conquistadores, enfermedades, la campaña del desierto y también se fueron mezclando y así salieron los criollos.
No todos, existen varias comunidades aborígenes en el sur (los mapuches), los tobas y los wichis al norte,los kollas (collas), debe haber algunos más pero no me acuerdo.
En cuanto a los negros creo que muchos fueron muertos en la guerra contra el Paraguay y sí hay negros argentinos, poquísimos pero hay. Hay una asociación caboverdiana en el barrio de la Boca. También debe haber habido bastante mestizaje.


----------



## Tomasoria

Gracias Araceli;

 Ya sabía que  Argentina no "participó" del intenso comercio de esclavos que se dió en Brasil y más al norte. El país permaneció despoblado (a excepción de la zona del rio de la Plata) hasta el XIX en que comenzaron las grandes emigraciones de europeos y la conquista del sur por parte de los rioplatenses. Ayer vi en televisión un interesante programa sobre la presencia de Galeses en el Chubut y la PAtagonia.

  La otra gran cuestión sobre la historia de la Argentina es como es posible que un país con una potencialidad ecónomica y humana (similar a los USA) no haya sido capaz de estar en los primeros puestos de desarrollo económico mundial...

    Esta cuestión también está cargada de polvora... la mecha está encendida para que estalle el debate en este Forum. Os lo pregunto a todos los argentinos.

    Un saludo.


----------



## Artrella

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Gracias Araceli;
> 
> Ya sabía que  Argentina no "participó" del intenso comercio de esclavos que se dió en Brasil y más al norte. El país permaneció despoblado (a excepción de la zona del rio de la Plata) hasta el XIX en que comenzaron las grandes emigraciones de europeos y la conquista del sur por parte de los rioplatenses. Ayer vi en televisión un interesante programa sobre la presencia de Galeses en el Chubut y la PAtagonia.
> 
> La otra gran cuestión sobre la historia de la Argentina es como es posible que un país con una potencialidad ecónomica y humana (similar a los USA) no haya sido capaz de estar en los primeros puestos de desarrollo económico mundial...
> 
> Esta cuestión también está cargada de polvora... la mecha está encendida para que estalle el debate en este Forum. Os lo pregunto a todos los argentinos.
> 
> Un saludo.





Hola Tomasoria!!! Che, no seremos los primeros en desarrollo económico, pero hoy en las noticias dijeron que después de Ecuador, tenemos los políticos más corruptos del mundo!!!!  


Art,


----------



## Tormenta

walnut said:
			
		

> Thank you Tormenta, my mother used to sing this song to me when I was a child, it's been years since I heard it for the last time!    Walnut





This is for you Walnut 

GRAZIE ALLA VITA

Grazie alla vita che tanto mi ha dato,
mi ha dato due astri che quando li apro
distinguo perfettamente il nero dal bianco,
e nell'alto cielo li suo sfondo stellato,
e nelle moltitudini l'uomo che amo.

Grazie alla vita che tanto mi ha dato,
mi ha dato l'udito che nella sua ampiezza
registra notte e giorno grilli e canarini,
martelli, turbine, latrati, acquazzoni,
e la così tenera voce del mio beneamato.

Grazie alla vita che tanto mi ha dato,
mi ha dato il suono e l'abbecedario
con esso le parole che penso e declamo,
madre, amico, fratello e luce illuminante,
la strada dell'anima di colui che sto amando.

Grazie alla vita che tanto mi ha dato,
mi ha dato il passo dei miei piedi stanchi,
con loro camminai per città e pozzanghere,
spiagge e deserti, montagne e pianure
e a casa tua, la tua strada e il tuo cortile.

Grazie alla vita che tanto mi ha dato,
mi ha dato il cuore che agita la sua cornice
quando guardo il frutto del cervello umano,
quando guardo il buono così lontano dal cattivo,
quando guardo in fondo ai tuoi occhi chiari.

Grazie alla vita che tanto mi ha dato,
mi ha dato il sorriso e mi ha dato il pianto,
così distinguo la gioia dal dispiacere
i due materiali che costruiscono il mio canto
e il vostro che è il mio stesso
e il canto di tutti che è il mio proprio canto.

Grazie alla vita che tanto mi ha dato.


----------



## walnut

Tormenta said:
			
		

> This is for you Walnut


   Gracias so much Tormenta, thank you!!! I'm e-mailing it to my mother. She's 74 and would like very much to join the forum, but as she's still studying on her Mac how the net works it could take some time...   Ciao Tormenta, in italiano we say: sei dolce come lo zucchero! Walnut


----------



## Tormenta

walnut said:
			
		

> Gracias so much Tormenta, thank you!!! I'm e-mailing it to my mother. She's 74 and would like very much to join the forum, but as she's still studying on her Mac how the net works it could take some time...   Ciao Tormenta, in italiano we say: sei dolce come lo zucchero! Walnut




You are very welcome 
I hope your mother enjoys the lyrics.

*
sei dolce come lo zucchero*  <<<<<<<  I like that   

Claudia


----------



## Tomasoria

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola Tomasoria!!! Che, no seremos los primeros en desarrollo económico, pero hoy en las noticias dijeron que después de Ecuador, tenemos los políticos más corruptos del mundo!!!!
> 
> 
> Art,




 Artrella, teneis un país que vale un potosí ¡¡¡. En el mundo, los argentinos más conocidos son MAradona, Menen y Valeria Maza....que ejemplo ¡¡¡ un futbolista cocainomano, un pólitico corrupto y una modelo...

  Todavia no me explico como un país con inmigración europea y una riqueza tan enorme no esta al nivel de Australia o Nueva Zelanda (quizá que allí no llegaron los españoles e italianos...???¡¡¡¡)

 Saludos albicelestes


----------



## Artrella

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Artrella, teneis un país que vale un potosí ¡¡¡. En el mundo, los argentinos más conocidos son MAradona, Menen y Valeria Maza....que ejemplo ¡¡¡ un futbolista cocainomano, un pólitico corrupto y una modelo...
> 
> Todavia no me explico como un país con inmigración europea y una riqueza tan enorme no esta al nivel de Australia o Nueva Zelanda (quizá que allí no llegaron los españoles e italianos...???¡¡¡¡)
> 
> Saludos albicelestes





Epa Tomasoria!!!  Sí que llegaron MUCHOS ESPAÑOLES Y MUCHOS ITALIANOS!!!  Mi papá es español, mi abuelo era italiano, mi abuela alemana,
qué te parece ???
Tendremos que importar algún australiano o algún neozelandés???

Y si no.. venite vos ... por ahí nos das una manita!!!!

Saludos "corruptos, cocainómanos y bellos (por la Mazza, digo)

Besos, Art


----------



## Tomasoria

Artrella said:
			
		

> Epa Tomasoria!!!  Sí que llegaron MUCHOS ESPAÑOLES Y MUCHOS ITALIANOS!!!  Mi papá es español, mi abuelo era italiano, mi abuela alemana,
> qué te parece ???
> Tendremos que importar algún australiano o algún neozelandés???
> 
> Y si no.. venite vos ... por ahí nos das una manita!!!!
> 
> Saludos "corruptos, cocainómanos y bellos (por la Mazza, digo)
> 
> Besos, Art


 Artrella, no has captado mi sútil ironía...Quería decir que si hubieseis tenido más inmigración escocesa, irlandesa, alemana,... y menos "gallegos y tanos", Argentina sería una especie de Australia...

  Te lo dice un "gallego" de pura cepa. De todas maneras, que demonios¡¡¡, que a pesar de sus políticos, Argentina sigue siendo un gran lugar...sobre todo gracias a su gente.

    felicidades ¡¡


----------



## Artrella

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Artrella, no has captado mi sutil ironía...Quería decir que si hubieseis tenido más inmigración escocesa, irlandesa, alemana,... y menos "gallegos y tanos", Argentina sería una especie de Australia...
> 
> Te lo dice un "gallego" de pura cepa. De todas maneras, que demonios¡¡¡, que a pesar de sus políticos, Argentina sigue siendo un gran lugar...sobre todo gracias a su gente.
> 
> felicidades ¡¡




Yo también fui sutil, Tomasoria....  pero... bueno es lo que tenemos y yo lo amo con todo mi corazón... aunque no sea como Australia...

Gracias, Gallego!!!  

Un beso argentino (medio "gallego")

Art


----------



## Tormenta

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Artrella, teneis un país que vale un potosí ¡¡¡. En el mundo, los argentinos más conocidos son MAradona, Menen y Valeria Maza....que ejemplo ¡¡¡ un futbolista cocainomano, un pólitico corrupto y una modelo...
> 
> Todavia no me explico como un país con inmigración europea y una riqueza tan enorme no esta al nivel de Australia o Nueva Zelanda (quizá que allí no llegaron los españoles e italianos...???¡¡¡¡)
> 
> Saludos albicelestes




Hola Tomasoria,

Permíteme que te comente algo.

Durante los últimos meses he observado como ,en este foro, personas de diferentes nacionalidades le han dado a Argentina (y a los argentinos) sin misericordia.  No siempre me queda claro cuanto va en broma y cuanto es serio.   

Quizá los inmigrantes hayan sido nuestra suerte y nuestra desgracia.  Y ojo, que lo digo como nieta de inmigrantes españoles.  

Definitivamente nuestra historia sería diferente si hubiésemos sido una colonia  británica o alemana.  Solo hace  falta echarle un vistazo a la historia para ver a que se dedicaron España y la iglesia católica durante la conquista y colonia.

Es verdad, tenemos los políticos más corruptos del mundo y me consta que los políticos no salen de un repollo, ellos son producto de nuestra sociedad, la sociedad Argentina. Hay muchas, pero muchas  cosas de las que no estoy orgullosa, muchas cosas que me gustaría que fuesen diferente en mi país, pero no reniego de él, así como no podría renegar de mis abuelos españoles o de mis padres Argentinos. 

Quién nos puede arrojar piedras?  Un país que tiene en su historia  a la Inquisición y a Franco?  O aquel país que fue responsable por el genocidio de millones y millones de personas? O aquellos quienes forjaron sus empresas con lo obtenido de la piratería y el saqueo?  O Aquel país que hasta hace pocos años  ( y me atrevería a decir hasta hoy en día)  predicó  la igualdad entre los hombres mientras practicó la segregación racial y la esclavitud.

No hablo por boca de ganso, ya que por muchos años he vivido en países como Suiza, Alemania, España, Reino Unido de Gran Bretaña etc, tengo con que comparar y veo las diferencias.  

 Tengo muy claro quien soy y de donde vengo, pero si un día yo habría de estar en quiebra, sin un peso, con hambre, enferma y en necesidad de un amigo, espero que ese día me agarre en Argentina y no en Alemania, Gran Bretaña, Suiza, etc.  


Saludos,

Tormenta


----------



## araceli

Las felicito chicas y las acompaño en el sentimiento.
Acabala Tomasoria con esas alusiones tan venenosas, che!


----------



## Tomasoria

Una disculpa a todos a todos los argentinos ¡¡¡ A envenenar como lo hago me enseñó un chileno (sigo envenenando).

 he visitado vuestro país en varias ocasiones...y no tengo sino agradecimiento y admiración...pero no entiendo ni comprendo la historia tan torcida y repetida de un pais que pudo llegar a ser y no fué. No son ataques lo que hago, sino crítica constructiva de la que intento alejar todo vinculo sentimental o trazo de simpatía que sin duda siento por la Argentina y sus pobladores.

  Además, lo que hago es tirar piedras contra mi propio tejado...quien crítica vuestro país esta directamente "pinchando" a sus raices que sin dudas son españolas. Y yo soy de los que creen que España NO es el mejor país del mundo. Pero me gusta tanto como a vosotros el vuestro...en eso coincidimos.

   Tormenta, no hay ciudad más "friendly" para un español que Bos. Aires ni país que mejor se adapte a la mentalidad de un porteño que España. 

     Como dice un cordobés de allá amigo mío y residente en la Córdoba de acá "Nos marchamos hace unos años y ahora estamos regresando a casa"...exactamente igual que cualquier emigrante español en Suiza  o Alemania...

    Bienvenidos ¡¡¡


----------



## araceli

Al de los campos de Soria, que cantara Machado...haiga pas!
Besos


----------



## Artrella

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Una disculpa a todos a todos los argentinos ¡¡¡ A envenenar como lo hago me enseñó un chileno (sigo envenenando).
> 
> he visitado vuestro país en varias ocasiones...y no tengo sino agradecimiento y admiración...pero no entiendo ni comprendo la historia tan torcida y repetida de un pais que pudo llegar a ser y no fué. No son ataques lo que hago, sino crítica constructiva de la que intento alejar todo vinculo sentimental o trazo de simpatía que sin duda siento por la Argentina y sus pobladores.
> 
> Además, lo que hago es tirar piedras contra mi propio tejado...quien crítica vuestro país esta directamente "pinchando" a sus raices que sin dudas son españolas. Y yo soy de los que creen que España NO es el mejor país del mundo. Pero me gusta tanto como a vosotros el vuestro...en eso coincidimos.
> 
> Tormenta, no hay ciudad más "friendly" para un español que Bos. Aires ni país que mejor se adapte a la mentalidad de un porteño que España.
> 
> Como dice un cordobés de allá amigo mío y residente en la Córdoba de acá "Nos marchamos hace unos años y ahora estamos regresando a casa"...exactamente igual que cualquier emigrante español en Suiza  o Alemania...
> 
> Bienvenidos ¡¡¡





TE QUEREMOS GALLEGO!!!!  TODO BIEN, EH!!!!








Ar(t)gentina!!!


----------



## Tormenta

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Una disculpa a todos a todos los argentinos ¡¡¡ A envenenar como lo hago me enseñó un chileno (sigo envenenando).
> 
> he visitado vuestro país en varias ocasiones...y no tengo sino agradecimiento y admiración...pero no entiendo ni comprendo la historia tan torcida y repetida de un pais que pudo llegar a ser y no fué. No son ataques lo que hago, sino crítica constructiva de la que intento alejar todo vinculo sentimental o trazo de simpatía que sin duda siento por la Argentina y sus pobladores.
> 
> Además, lo que hago es tirar piedras contra mi propio tejado...quien crítica vuestro país esta directamente "pinchando" a sus raices que sin dudas son españolas. Y yo soy de los que creen que España NO es el mejor país del mundo. Pero me gusta tanto como a vosotros el vuestro...en eso coincidimos.
> 
> Tormenta, no hay ciudad más "friendly" para un español que Bos. Aires ni país que mejor se adapte a la mentalidad de un porteño que España.
> 
> Como dice un cordobés de allá amigo mío y residente en la Córdoba de acá "Nos marchamos hace unos años y ahora estamos regresando a casa"...exactamente igual que cualquier emigrante español en Suiza  o Alemania...
> 
> Bienvenidos ¡¡¡





Vale, Tomasoria, que no pasa na'   

Tormenta


----------



## Tomasoria

No pas ná, no pasa ná...que todo esto ha sido una "gallegada" de las mías...

  Mejor seguimos con las canciones.

  Sin novedad por los campos de Soria.

   Saludos navideños


----------



## mjscott

¿Dónde se puede ir para saber cómo suena la canción de _Gracias_?


----------



## Tormenta

mjscott said:
			
		

> ¿Dónde se puede ir para saber cómo suena la canción de _Gracias_?




Gracias a la Vida (melody)

http://ingeb.org/songs/graciasa.html


----------



## miryam

parece ser que eres una de las chicas màs ràpidas del foro en eso de conseguir letras de canciones,y ese es el motivo de este mensaje, quisiera saber si saber la letra de una canciòn de Nazarè Pereira original de Alminzinho Grabriel llamada Clarão de Lua, o si puedes remitirme a alguien que los sepa.

gracias


----------



## Anna Più

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Grandes canciones pardiez ¡¡¡
> 
> Oir GRACIAS A LA VIDA me trae a la memoria a la voz más grande de Latinoamerica: Mercedes Sosa(Con el permiso de Elis Regina). Os recomiendo oir sus versiones de Alfonsina y el mar, Te recuerdo Amanda, Duerme Negrito y todas sus Zambas...Geniales ¡¡¡ es la verdadera guardiana del folklore Argentino.
> Saludos tropicales


 
Hola,
He leído este bonito thrade gracias a la actualización de Miryam. También me ha traido recuerdos... mi madrina me cantava el Duerme Negrito... 
Yo conocía estas canciones, como Te recuerdo Amanda y Gracias a la vida, con la voz de Joan Baez...!
A+


----------



## zebedee

This thread was written a year ago when WordReference was a small website with a quarter of the participants we have now. Things have changed since then. WR has grown in size and in presence and is now a serious, reputable linguistic research source.

In that capacity, I'm afraid WordReference can no longer afford to reproduce song lyrics or any other copyrighted material, as our forum guidelines show.

If you'd like to browse for song lyrics, there are many such music websites around. WordReference is not one of them.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------

